# What is your favorite power tool?



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I have a ton of tools, literally, but the one that I seem to reach for more than any is my 18v Dewalt impact screw gun. It seems like everything is either attached with a screw or needs to be.

So what is your favorite tool?

Dave.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

I have a new Woodmaster planer I am still learning to use well...never enough time in the day...so that is my pick of this weeks favorite....I am thinking I am going with my Meadows sawmill as my all time favorite.


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Hmm, - - kinda' hate to name a favorite, - - diminishes too many other favorites, - - but I'd have to say I get a pretty good kick out my floor model oscillating spindle sander, - - it's towards the corner in this here pic . . .


----------



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice shop Tom!


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks, Nate.

In that case, - - I'll torture you with a few wider shots. :laughing: 

It's a small shop (about 20 X 20), - - but it serves me well for now . . .

In the first pic, - - you'll notice my smaller surface-planer (13") sends the stock right through the wall, - - the 'outfeed' rollers of the cabinet saw can only fold up into place when the garage overhead door is up, sending the cuts outside the shop (there's a 4' X 10' overhead awning outside the door opening). The same fence that serves the cabinet saw also serves the attached router table. My other cabinet saw (under the slide-compound-miter-saw) serves as a dedicated-dado saw. Gotta economize on the small space, ya' know?? :thumbsup:


----------



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2006)

:notworthy: 


You have got everything!

How much equipment($) do you think you have?


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Hmm, - - never really even thought about it, - - but I would have to say an easy $PLENTY$ (?) in tools and equipment, - - not including the 2 carports, 2 sheds, and 2 trucks themselves, all loaded . . . 

Here's (the smaller) one of the carports, - - they're loaded up with compressors, sprayers, concrete mixers, vibrators, cut-off tools, plate compactors, tile saws, - - you name 'em.

Oh, yeah - - and my basement is loaded with the machines that couldn't fit in the shop, - - the 'less-used' equipment, - - scroll saw, radial arm saw, extra jointer, etc, etc, . . .


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Someday maybe I'll figure out what my 'niche' is . . . .:laughing:


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Very nice Tom. I would love to have that much machinery. I've still got a few years to go. Ya can't get it all at once.


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Big Dave said:


> Very nice Tom. I would love to have that much machinery. I've still got a few years to go. Ya can't get it all at once.


 
You got that right, Dave, - - the main thing I need now is more ROOM!!

I'll double the size of that shop one of these days, - - 'n a few more carports would be nice . . . :shifty:


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Tom R said:


> You got that right, Dave, - - the main thing I need now is more ROOM!!
> 
> I'll double the size of that shop one of these days, - - 'n a few more carports would be nice . . . :shifty:


My favorite power tool is something that I don't own, a wood chipper. Just love to watch those things suck in trees and spit out the sawdust. Morrrre Powerrr. If it has to be a shop too then the W&H molder, put wood in and nice profiled moldings come out.

Here's more room for ya Tom. I've been here for about 3 years now. I've got 3 shapers, a oscillating sander, table saw, 8" jointer, 15" planer, router duplicator, 60 gal compressor, drill press, bench band saw, W&H molder, Air cleaner, 1 1/2 HP dust collector, bunch of hand electric and non-electric tools. I try to stick with custom cabinets and furniture but I also make elaborate 18th century doors and entryways, wainscoting, moldings and a lot more if they want to pay for it.

Tom, you seem to have most of the essentials. Now like you said... time to spread out.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

I don't think i will post any pictures of my shop...shameful....maybe soon I will get set up, instead of scattered between garages.


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow!! Really great set-up, Leo. Yeah, - - I'm planning on just doing shop work pretty soon (I hope), - - but the 'remodeling' work keeps coming in NON-STOP, - - and it's all for regular customers, - - so for now I'll just keep pluggin' along and be patient. The shop's not going anywhere, - - but that really is what I want to do, - - just built-in's, wainscoting, mantels, you name it . . . :yes:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I have a sinful amount of power tools of all brands, shapes, sizes, and flavors. I even have european power tools that are only available recently in the US. I have a bandsaw sawmill, a hydraulic/electric 56" circle sawmill, and a 56" manual circle tie mill, a 4 sided planer, alll kinds of specialty tools, a skid steer, tractors etc. I have way more power tools than I can carry in my 16' cargo trailer. Two, three and four of practically everything too. I am blessed beyond measure. 
Now having said all that (and certainly only to make the following point not to brag), you could have them all when I am using a _scary sharp_ chisel or hand plane, because nothing is more satisfying that fashioning a mortise and tenon, scarf joint, or even a simple lap joint when you have at your disposal a set of SHARP, hand tools!
Perhaps my favorite of all is my 2 1/2", 150+ year old, 20" long Slick, which I use to pare down large tenons and even smooth with. 
Hand tools brothers. Not power tools. That's where it's at, and the guy who loves power tools more than hand tools simply hasn't discovered the truth yet! :yes: :icon_wink:


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Well...I guess Jill was wrong when she told me that she thought I had more tools than anybody......

Those are some great lookin' shops. Soon as mine gets cleaned up a little I might post a pic. :yes: 

I guess my favorite tool or tools are my sawmills.....I have a Peterson swing blade and a WoodMizer LT28.

Right now makin' wood is as much fun as makin' stuff outta wood :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Ok Steve,...I said it before and I will say it again...sawmills have big blades and are faithful...they don't "swing", and they are not made of bandsaws that laid down on the job!:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Bois D' Arc Boy;137 you could have them all when I am using a [I said:


> scary sharp[/i] chisel or hand plane, because nothing is more satisfying that fashioning a mortise and tenon, scarf joint, or even a simple lap joint when you have at your disposal a set of SHARP, hand tools!


Bois D' Arc, osage (oops) also rives well with a froe... better do any handwork with Bodock green :laughing: or a guy can work his arm off, good thing it is dense and has a low shrink rate as it dries. It is obvious to me what your favorite (right up there with me too, just don't get my fair share) kinda wood is. I may have a clue to your true identity?:shifty:


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Tom - I just noticed the hole in the wall for the outfeed for your planer. Too funny.:laughing:


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Leo G said:


> Tom - I just noticed the hole in the wall for the outfeed for your planer. Too funny.:laughing:


 
Also doubles as a mail-slot!! :thumbsup: :laughing:


----------



## woodworkinfool (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey Tom, nice shop, I have that exact same jointer. I have a little shop also, you have to get creative with the layout sometimes, I have everything on wheels and have to use the driveway space to work sometimes.


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks, Wood, - - I'm actually considering _adding on_ to the back of my house, - - but not _actually_ using it as part of the house, per se, - - until later (much later), - - ifn's ya know what I mean . . . :laughing:


----------



## steg32168 (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow, I thought I was getting up there with tools. I see I'm just getting started!! I love my lathe and my tablesaw!! Heck I LOVE them ALL. Gettin started on a shaper table, can't wait to get that one going!!! My planer is a fav too!! I just like tools !! 

Dave 
steg32168


----------



## griffdecker (Oct 31, 2006)

I have to choose 2 tools as my favorites: My Excaliber sliding table for my table saw (fantastic) and my Performax 25" thickness sander. You don't realize you need them until you have them (or God forbid, make the mistake of using someone else's -- then you HAVE to buy one), but once you have them, they're tools you can't live without.


----------



## woodworkinfool (Oct 30, 2006)

Sounds like a plan Tom :thumbsup: 

My favorite tool is a mint condition 1960's Sears Craftsman radial arm saw that I picked up yesterday for $75, the thing is awesome!


----------



## SawDustJack (Nov 6, 2006)

My most reached for is my 18v DeWalt cordless drill as well .. Got it right when they first came out , best money ever spent ..


----------



## gedereco (Nov 20, 2006)

I seem to use my chopsaw more than anything at moment putting a lot of flooring and decking down lately after that believe it or not a good sharp handsaw. there's some jobs you just can't beat it.


----------



## [email protected]&R (Oct 30, 2006)

woodworkinfool said:


> Sounds like a plan Tom :thumbsup:
> 
> My favorite tool is a mint condition 1960's Sears Craftsman radial arm saw that I picked up yesterday for $75, the thing is awesome!


I did the same thing got it at an auction. I found out it's under a recall notice though. Thought damn just got it and it's recalled. If the serial number begins with 113 you may wanna check this site out. 
www.radialarmsawrecall.com/
Turns out they will send you a new guard for the blade since alot of people has lost fingers and limbs on it. Mine didn't come with a guard new. They also said they will be sending a new table with it. Sounded good to me. Nice saw with new guard and table for $100.


----------



## BlackSilver (Dec 3, 2010)

Routers..... got a half dozen...... if I could only have six tools, I'd have 5 routers and a hammer.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

BlackSilver said:


> Routers..... got a half dozen...... if I could only have six tools, I'd have 5 routers and a hammer.


I see you like digging up old threads. Welcome to WWT! Good thread to bring back from the dead.

I guess I should answer the original question. 

My favorite power tool... That's a tough one. But I would have to say my Central Machinery #34706 12x36 lathe. I LOVE turning... A CLOSE second is a tie between my Hitachi KM12VC routers, and my Ridgid EB4424 oscillating sander.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Well I like all my tools but I can tell you which one is not my favorite. 

My table saw. :laughing: If you don't know why check out my albums.


----------



## Bweick7 (Jan 14, 2010)

*well .....*

It would definitly have to be this......


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Bweick I would sure like to see some stuff that has come off that lathe. I checked your gallery and past posts hoping to see some pics - how about showing us some stuff in the Showcase section? 






.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

My Dads 1940's (?) Boice-Crane "helmet head" drill press. The first power tool I ever used, and I still use it.


----------



## CherryFinishes (Jul 19, 2015)

As I am a wood finisher, my favorite tools may be quite different than what you all are accustomed to. I have to say I LOVE my JGA150 devilbiss conventional spray gun. It's a tank and is nearly 25 years old but sprays perfect . You can't beat the atomization, which allows for a beautiful tight to the grain finish that hvlp and air assisted airless can't compare to. However, I would say as for hand tools, I'm really fond of my card scrapers.

Thanks


----------



## marc7101 (Jun 24, 2015)

Old Craftsman drill press and my Dewalt cordless drill. Probably use the cordless drill more than any other tool, but my favorite would definitely be the drill press.


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

I would have to say that my most favorite portable power is my 20v Dewalt sawzall. Besides all of the uses around the shop, I take mine around the yard to cut dead limbs and to prune up trees in the spring.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

My lathe.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I missed posting 6 years ago, so I guess I will now.
All my stationary machines are old iron, and my favorite has to me the 1946 Unisaw. With it's 1 hp RI motor, it is soooooooo smooth running. With a Jet Ecacta fence (Biesemeyer clone) it's a pleasure to use.


----------

